# Is the new Gen3 bike computer compatible with older Levos?



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Really dumb. Just send me your extra money you want to burn.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Streetdoctor said:


> Really dumb. Just send me your extra money you want to burn.


I'll spend my money on my toys, not send it to you.

Thx...

I think it's pretty cool, but then again, I'm a gearhead. Kinda goes with the whole high end mountain bike thing I'm into. I'll most likely get one for my SL when they become available.


----------



## NoCanSurf (Feb 19, 2021)

What the benefit of upgrading the computer? (other than N+1)...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

NoCanSurf said:


> What the benefit of upgrading the computer? (other than N+1)...


The old module is just a set of 13 LED lights that indicate battery level of assist mode. The new one is a fully integrated bike computer with about 30 pieces of data that can be helpful on a ride. Some key ones are:

Battery level in 1% increments
Range in miles
time, ride time, distance, altitude climbed, heart rate
rider power, motor power, range trend

just a few things.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Streetdoctor said:


> Really dumb. Just send me your extra money you want to burn.


Do you even understand what the product is?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

NoCanSurf said:


> What the benefit of upgrading the computer? (other than N+1)...


Nothing. Literally just wasting money lol. It's the same thing the app does but theoretically uses more of your battery than the older light system.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Do you even understand what the product is?


yes...


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Streetdoctor said:


> _Nothing_. _Literally_ just_ wasting_ money.... It's the same thing the app does...


That is incorrect sir.

Taken from a quickly devolving thread - to address your choice of words>








E-BIKES NO LONGER DEFINED AS “MOTOR VEHICLES (Ebike...


scandi flipping and trying to roost do more damage... That's Scandi Flick. And if you can do one, you get a free license to do them everywhere all the time. :p




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

mlx john said:


> That is incorrect sir.
> 
> Taken from a quickly devolving thread - to address your choice of words>
> 
> ...


wut? I have an E-bike... actually a 2019 Levo. This "upgrade" is a huge waste of money.


----------



## Eunoterpsia (12 mo ago)

Hello, I got my hands on a NIB Mastermind TCU which I intend to use on my Gen2 S-Works Turbo Levo. My question is, has anyone confirmed whether or not any new firmware has locked its use with the Brose 2.1? There was some discussion where someone mentioned that would be a possibility.

As it stands, I'm aware that the MM TCU is shipped with a motor speed assist restricted to 15 kph so that has to be adjusted for the US with a forced update even though the version reported in the Mission Control may be the latest - it will still be speed assist restricted. 

I don't want to bring my bike in to a spesh dealer and have the tech's mind blown causing some red alert signage flashing with an audible alarm...

Francis or anyone else in the know (as opposed to nay sayers) have you seen a NIB MM updated while married to a gen2 brose 2.1. Would there be any cause or concern?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Eunoterpsia said:


> Hello, I got my hands on a NIB Mastermind TCU which I intend to use on my Gen2 S-Works Turbo Levo. My question is, has anyone confirmed whether or not any new firmware has locked its use with the Brose 2.1? There was some discussion where someone mentioned that would be a possibility.
> 
> As it stands, I'm aware that the MM TCU is shipped with a motor speed assist restricted to 15 kph so that has to be adjusted for the US with a forced update even though the version reported in the Mission Control may be the latest - it will still be speed assist restricted.
> 
> ...


There are no reports anywhere in the metaverse that firmware was installed on older Levos to reject the new TCU. And even if there was, it'll just throw up an error til removed. No one is going to brick their own motor if it doesn't like a display since it will be a ton of warranty work for them to investigate IMHO.

fc


----------



## Eunoterpsia (12 mo ago)

Thanks for that heads up. Definitely need to remove the speed restriction (set to 15kph) and I'm going to call a spesh dealer in a neighboring town to see if they will do a forced update to remove the speed restriction and hope they don't balk at the gen2 I wheel in with a MM TCU


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Eunoterpsia said:


> Thanks for that heads up. Definitely need to remove the speed restriction (set to 15kph) and I'm going to call a spesh dealer in a neighboring town to see if they will do a forced update to remove the speed restriction and hope they don't balk at the gen2 I wheel in with a MM TCU


 15kph? Man, folks can run faster than that. Even 15 mph is crazy slow for trails. And the problem is the shut-off can upset the balance of the bike when jumping or approaching tech terrain.


----------



## Eunoterpsia (12 mo ago)

Catching Up.

As in the videos posted, when I power up the Mastermind it does briefly report a component swap (those in the know will understand why).

My question is, will connecting it to Mission Control "Correct" this problem or exacerbate the problem by reporting the error to base camp. I am aware that the Turbo Software Suite wont update the Mastermind (brand new out of the packaging like I had) with using a 19-20-21 bike serial number - but will Mission Control now recognize and accept my bike's serial number and accept such a change so that I would no longer get the component swap message at start-up? Is the Mastermind recognizing and calling out the component swap for the Battery, Motor, and Bike Serial Number (or all 3) and thus reporting the component swap OR just the battery and motor (thus auto correcting when connected to Mission Control) OR should I just leave well enough alone and not connect my bike to Mission Control and thus leave myself happy as I am.

So, has anyone who has done the Mastermind in a Gen 2 connected to Mission Control? If so, what happened?

The Mastermind is really the pickle, bag of chips, and soda to my single bologna sandwich.


----------



## BIke N Gear (Sep 27, 2004)

It's too bad the Mastermind TCU does not work with the Blevo App. I'd rather have the use of Blevo and use my Garmin for all the other info than have to use the Mission Control App.


----------



## FeelD7 (2 mo ago)

Francis Cebedo said:


> The old module is just a set of 13 LED lights that indicate battery level of assist mode. The new one is a fully integrated bike computer with about 30 pieces of data that can be helpful on a ride. Some key ones are:
> 
> Battery level in 1% increments
> Range in miles
> ...


Hi Francis, my name is Philippe and I leave in France, my bike is a Levo s-works 2019 gen2, I want to upgrade my existing TCU with the new TCU Mastermind for gen3 that I can by, can you confirm that today


----------

